# Clean Bulking



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

so iv worked out my diet today on fit day.

3025 calories

52.9 fat

416.6 carbs

230.6 protein

age 23

height 5ft8

weight 178lb

waist 32 inch

arms 16

legs 25

chest 41.5

calves 14.5

forearms 12.5

neck 15.5

wrist 7

ankle 10

iv been currently doing a diet/routine designed for me by eddie ellwood since mid january.

i have cut some body fat and gained a little muscle.

but i wanting to gain some more muscle but still keep quite lean.

i dont know how to increase my food, i dunno how many calories extra i should be eating but i dont want to go over and gain fat.

at christmas i was eating around 4000 and i was gaining a gut, now iv been on this diet i feel as tho im not gonna gain much more size.

NEED YOUR HELP


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

I would keep doing what Eddie was telling me.


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

yer. he sed what you increase your size and lean out a bit increase the calories, but i dont know what to eat, to up them a bit without getting a belly. lol


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

By no means am i an expert, but IMO your carbs are way too high, the ratios seem terrible.


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

Food Name

Amount

Unit

Cals

Fat (g)

Carbs (g)

Prot (g)

Delete

Total

3,025

52.9

416.6

230.6

Egg, whole, raw

378

26.2

2.0

33.2

Milk

125

5.0

11.8

8.2

Corn flakes, Kellogg

361

0.6

87.1

6.6

Banana, raw

178

0.7

45.7

2.2

Protein powder

228

2.2

4.0

48.0

Rice, brown, cooked, regular

110

0.9

22.8

2.6

Tuna, canned

151

1.1

0.0

33.2

Vegetables, cooked

147

3.9

23.2

5.1

Pro Biotic Yoghurt

169

3.1

27.3

7.0

Banana, raw

178

0.7

45.7

2.2

Protein powder

228

2.2

4.0

48.0

Maltodextrin

190

0.0

47.0

0.0

Maltodextrin

190

0.0

47.0

0.0

Chicken, breast

135

1.6

3.1

26.7

Rice, brown, cooked, regular

110

0.9

22.8

2.6

Vegetables, cooked

147

3.9

23.2

5.1

Total

3,025

52.9

416.6

230.6


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

i cant upload the diet he has giving me.


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

IMO?


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

its 54%carbs

31% protein

16% fat


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Keza2008 said:


> yer. he sed what you increase your size and lean out a bit increase the calories, but i dont know what to eat, to up them a bit without getting a belly. lol


 Add in some more good fats thats always a smart way to add calories.

A spoonful of olive oil with your meals and some fish oil caps.

Tbh its hard to gain size and not gain some fat.


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lol cons advice is good. your already getting alot of carbs up your good fats but keep doing what eddy says go see him again.


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

up the fats ok?

shud i up the protein too?

also how many cals more u reckon

bout 200?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

500 more a day if you want to bulk


----------



## Keza2008 (Jan 28, 2009)

cool, cheers bud


----------

